# Accidents with bell training



## Rchan321 (Dec 23, 2015)

Our cockapoo is now a year old, and she has done very well with her bell training. She rings the bell, and then we let her outside to potty. She rarely has accidents... unless we don't hear her ring the bell. When that is the case, she will pee or poo in the house! We don't want to be slaves of the bell, and think she should know how to keep ringing the bell until someone comes and lets her out. Is this too much to ask?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

She will not know to keep ringing the bell. You have conditioned her behaviour to ring the bell and that means she gets let out, if you don't hear the bell and she goes indoors then it's not really her fault. She kept up her side of the bargain, you let your side down by not hearing the ring. She will probably get more able to hold as she matures, a year is still young, but while she is young you need to be spot on with rewarding the good behaviour otherwise she might form the habit of going inside more often.
Inconsistency in the reward ( getting let out immediately) she gets from performing the behaviour will result in the inconsistent toilet habits.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Absolutely - she is doing what you have been taught to and it is not her fault if you are not then letting her out. 

Maybe you need to let her out a little more frequently to give her more opportunities to try and avoid accidents and make sure the bell is able to be heard.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

How often do you take your dog out for a walk? My dogs tend to do their business when we are out walking, three times a day. They very, very rarely use the garden for anything other than a quick pee before they have their tea.
At a year old I would expect a dog that has sufficient exercise to be predictably clean in the house. If you do not take your dog out walking then go out in the garden with her several times a day for some play time and give her time to also have a sniff and do what she needs to do - rewarding her when she does - just to remind her that outside is the right place.


----------

